# [HOW-TO] Regulacja jasności i barwy ekranu laptopa.

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam.

Napisałem niewielki skrypt, dzięki któremu możliwym jest rozjaśnianie ekranu oraz korekcja barwy w ekranach (szczególnie przydatne w laptopach pozbawionych przeznaczonych temu narzędzi).

Ściągnij skrypt rgb a następnie nadaj mu prawa wykonywalności poleceniem `chmod +x rgb'.

Działanie skryptu oparte jest o dwa programy: x11-apps/xgamma oraz sys-devel/bc które do poprawnego działania musisz zainstalować.

Pomoc programu wywołana poleceniem `rgb --help' wyjaśnia sposób sterowania programem:

```

rgb --gamma [+|-]   w zależności od znaku rozjaśnia lub ściemnia ekran

rgb --rgamma [+|-]   w zależności od znaku dodaje lub odejmuje kolor czerwony

rgb --ggamma [+|-]   w zależności od znaku dodaje lub odejmuje kolor zielony

rgb --bgamma [+|-]   w zależności od znaku dodaje lub odejmuje kolor niebieski

```

Ostatnim krokiem jest podpięcie pod odpowiednie klawisze poszczególnych funkcji.

O ile jasność prawdopodobnie podepniesz pod klawisze multimedialne laptopa, 

o tyle korekcję barw we fluxboxie można podpiąć pod modyfikator i rolkę myszki.

przykładowo fragment ~/.fluxbox/keys z mego Fluxboxa:

```

XF86MonBrightnessDown   :execcommand ~/skrypty/różne/rgb --gamma -

XF86MonBrightnessUp      :execcommand ~/skrypty/różne/rgb --gamma +

Shift OnDesktop mouse4   :execcommand ~/skrypty/różne/rgb --rgamma +

Shift OnDesktop mouse5   :execcommand ~/skrypty/różne/rgb --rgamma -

Control OnDesktop mouse4 :execcommand ~/skrypty/różne/rgb --ggamma +

Control OnDesktop mouse5 :execcommand ~/skrypty/różne/rgb --ggamma -

Mod1 OnDesktop mouse4   :execcommand ~/skrypty/różne/rgb --bgamma +

Mod1 OnDesktop mouse5   :execcommand ~/skrypty/różne/rgb --bgamma -

```

gdzie Shift, Control, Mod1 (alt) + rolka myszki pozwala na regulację poszczególnych barw: czerwonej, zielonej oraz niebieskiej.

Gdy już wyregulujemy sobie jasność oraz barwę polecenie `xgamma' wypluje nam ustawienia RGB,

które możemy sobie dopisać do /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf, w sekcji Monitor 

wywołujący nam odpowiednio skorygowany obra podczas startu Xów.

Mój fragment tego pliku to:

```

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Monitor0"

#       Gamma           0.70

#                          Red   Green   Blue

        Gamma          0.62   0.52    0.49       

EndSection

```

UWAGA: O ile `xgamma -gamma [wartość]' uśrednia wszystkie barwy (wszystkie uzyskują jednakową wartość podczas rozjaśniania i ściemniania ekranu) o tyle tracimy ustawienia barw, przeto ja napisałem skrypt, który rozjaśniając i ściemniając obraz zachowuje ogólnie zachowaną tonację barw.

Mam nadzieję, że się przyda.  :Smile: 

Oczywiście należy sobie dopasować ścieżki do programu rgb w zależności od położenia programu.

----------

